# BI Card - Residents Card



## JohnAtremble (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello, hope someone can please help me with this question.

I am a UK citizen working in Portugal. I have my legal residency certifcate (valid for the next 5 years).

I have my NIF number (not card yet) and social security paperwork just came through all correct.

So I am now legally living and working in Portugal.

Does anyone know if I am eligible for a residents card (the plastic one), if so will it be automatically sent to me (bearing in mind I only got my residency certificate on the 3rd) or do I need to apply/send off for it?

There are two reasons I want to know, firstly so for ID purposes I dont have to carry my passport and risk loosing it and secondly for opening a bank account.

Thanks in advance


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No, it's only Portuguese Citizens that can get a Indentity Card or the plastic Citizens Card.

You should carry a photocopy of the Residency Certificate as it'll soon get tacky and keep original safe, you can get your local Junta to copy and authenticate it as a true copy if you'd like something a bit more official, who could also do same for your Passport to save carrying that with you.

Bank Account you'll need Passport, NIF, Residency Certificate and probably a proof of your address and employment.


----------



## JohnAtremble (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you canoeman, very informative. Do you know after you have lived in Portugal for the 5 years and when you apply for your permanent residency your eligible for a card?

I guess the BI part of the bank form will need to be my passport in that case but I shall check with the bank when I go.

Will get a photocopy of my residency should I require it. Many thanks again.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Nope, you do however go to SEF and get a Buff Coloured Folded Card that has your photo, fingerprint, name address and Passport number, valid for a further 5 years.

The only way unless they introduce a Plastic Card for people like ourselves to get a Plastic ID card would be to take out Portuguese Nationality.

Yes the BI would be Passport and Residence Certificate


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi

I asked to open bank account at a well known provider and was told to supply UK Nat Insurance number ? Passport and NIF - latter should have UK address on it; mine doesnt lol 

seemed easy enough to me.....


----------

